# Marines Malevolent



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello.....thinking about selling My Malevolents Army.... http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51740

Will post up some prices soon.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Decided not to do it!!....cant sell the Emperors finest and truest Marines....Heresy!!!!!!


----------

